# You're about to be signed out Windows will shut down in 1 mi



## drold (Jun 21, 2017)

I have not scheduled a shut down. I have no idea why this is happening all the sudden. I'm in the middle of working on my computer when this happens. 



Trying to get some work down. I'm not sure if there is a correlation but I'm using Handbreak to reduce iPhone video size. 

Any help?



THANKS!!!


----------

